# A little too unique?



## Cooon (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a small problem. I am very different compared to the rest of my community. _very different_. This makes it hard to find friends. I have three friends. two i can't stand for more than thirty minuets and one who is very much like me, but, unfortunatly, lives fifteen hours away. I don't know what kind of advice you can give here but I really need some.


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it because you wear diapers?


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 14, 2008)

Send me a PM if you want my YIM ^_^ I'm up to chatting with anyone 

Also in your sig, that says its from Tirrel, but it looks like Cerberus did it (see: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/724064/ )

Do you know if they are the same person?

Also, watch this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1517567/


----------



## TamaraRose (Oct 14, 2008)

dont mind uro he can be a jerk


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 14, 2008)

feel free to add me to msn, yim or aim. I chat with everybody, and have a problem with nothing.. unless you want to kill me or my family.

also nice avatar, I like it


----------



## Chex (Oct 14, 2008)

Sometimes, the best way to make friends who live sorta close, or to whom you can talk to, is to go to a convention. I went to an anime convention and met several furs there, and we had a good time talking and getting to be friends. ^^

Even if you have friends that don't live close by, it doesn't mean you can't talk to them, or meet up every once in a while. It's kinda nice to take a day or two and visit far-flung friends and relatives.

I'm up for talking on AIM, too, if you want. Far away, but close enough to listen.


----------



## Anbessa (Oct 14, 2008)

what I'd like to know is, different from the rest of the/your community as in how exactly? or, not that exactly if you don't feel like spilling details...

and, a 'friend' that you can't stand to have around for more than 30 minutes... isn't. it's maybe an aquaintance. a friend is fun to have around no matter for how long. someone you can discuss serious stuff, and so on.
people who get on your nerves thinking of them you should get rid off for good. even if that means you're mostly alone.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you want to chat, feel free to add me on AIM.
PMs are fine as well if you do not have a messenger.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

You should be proud of being different in a society which is rather sickening. You have more friends than I do, but I've always been a little unsocial and independent and I'm just fine, though I wish I had someone to play Sonic games with:grin:


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 14, 2008)

Are 60% of Furries social rejects or something?


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

Boohoo.


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 14, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Are 60% of Furries social rejects or something?



Yes, allthough the actuall number is closer to 75%.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Are 60% of Furries social rejects or something?



99% , the other 1% make enouph money that people are willing to pretend to like them.


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

TamaraRose said:


> dont mind uro he can be a jerk



Untrue, I'm just blunt.
^-^


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

ITT people as lonely as the OP offer cyber sexual healing.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Oct 14, 2008)

Hm, it's very difficult for me to make friends also as most people I cannot be around for very long.  I am not very socialable at all, there are lots of times when I just have nothing to say and would prefer to keep quiet.  I'll get annoyed if people constantly try and talk to me at a time when I am not putting in an effort to talk back, and this happens very often.  I'm quite the introvert.  Not really a party person~  I'm more likely to get bored with other people than I am by myself.  It's a different life to live.  I don't really know anyone else like me, but I do know others who understand me more and I can be with them more often.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 14, 2008)

So you're lonely. Join the club. I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 14, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> So you're lonely. Join the club. I live in the middle of nowhere.


 
When did Brighton become the middle of nowhere?

And meh feel free to add me on MSN if ya need someone to chat to. It's hard sometime to make friends i have been through periods like that in my lifetime


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> ITT people as lonely as the OP offer cyber sexual healing.


ITT furries laugh at lonely furries while quietly sobbing about their own social awkwardness


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ITT furries laugh at lonely furries while quietly sobbing about their own social awkwardness



I severely doubt that...


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

If you're having trouble making friends, message me sometime. I'm a very easy-going guy, who's honestly seen it all in terms of odd furry fetishes and such, and possesses half of them.



Lilfurbal said:


> Hm, it's very difficult for me to make friends also as most people I cannot be around for very long. I am not very socialable at all, there are lots of times when I just have nothing to say and would prefer to keep quiet. I'll get annoyed if people constantly try and talk to me at a time when I am not putting in an effort to talk back, and this happens very often. I'm quite the introvert. Not really a party person~ I'm more likely to get bored with other people than I am by myself. It's a different life to live. I don't really know anyone else like me, but I do know others who understand me more and I can be with them more often.


 
No, man. I totally get that. I actually used to really be that way, and still am to a degree. I've been working to get more sociable.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, there seems to be some things I should answer. 

1: i do not have a AIM or YIM or whatever

2: I live in Utah. Any furry conventions? no.

3: I call the ppl i can't stand friends because they are the closest i have.

4: I am different in a few ways. One, i think i am one of the few thirteen year olds that like to engage in deeper conversations. I do not care for celebraties, and most people think i'm a freak because of being furry.

I thank the people who actually gave me advice, not just asked me if i wear diapers or not.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2008)

Thirteen. Hm. It'll be a while  before you can skip your small town. Don't let the phrase "and I'm a furry" slip out in your first conversation. Tweens are especially brutal.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 14, 2008)

> Ok, there seems to be some things I should answer.
> 
> 1: i do not have a AIM or YIM or whatever
> 
> ...


 
I sorta know what position your in. I'm still pretty young myself, I'm only 15. All my "friends" are the biggest asses you'll ever meet.

Where I am, I don't think there is any furry conventions or not, I'm not too sure but I don't think there is any in my province. 

As for your uniqueness, don't feel bad. It makes you more special then the rest of society.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 14, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> As for your uniqueness, don't feel bad. It makes you more special then the rest of society.



Furries sure are pretentious.


Look, stop using euphemisms. You're not unique. You're weird. If you think that the good outweighs the bad, rock on. Keep being weird. But if it's making you more unhappy than it makes you happy? Stop it. Don't cling to "being yourself".

If being yourself makes you unhappy, be someone different. Even if it's just a more socially acceptable version of yourself.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 14, 2008)

i waited till this year to tell people.  You make friends and then later down hte road you tell them your a furry some dont even care at that point.


----------



## zytik (Oct 14, 2008)

Exunod said:


> Furries sure are pretentious.
> 
> 
> Look, stop using euphemisms. You're not unique. You're weird. If you think that the good outweighs the bad, rock on. Keep being weird. But if it's making you more unhappy than it makes you happy? Stop it. Don't cling to "being yourself".
> ...



O-o I disagree! Maybe thats the quick and easy way to enjoy life a little more but I know some one who's done that. He's insane now. Function but he lives in crazy town. Pretending to be some one else can put a serious burden on you. I say don't be someone else, just improve the things you don't like about yourself. If you think you're annoying, find out why and try to fix it. Don't just join the herd. Herds are boring


----------



## Cooon (Oct 14, 2008)

Exunod said:


> Furries sure are pretentious.
> 
> 
> Look, stop using euphemisms. You're not unique. You're weird. If you think that the good outweighs the bad, rock on. Keep being weird. But if it's making you more unhappy than it makes you happy? Stop it. Don't cling to "being yourself".
> ...



Why would i want to lie about who i really am? and create a socially acceptable version of myself? That means i would stop involving myself in interesting conversations. Stop doing the things i love to do. That means stop being a fu*king fur! that is the socially accpetable version of myself. Would you want to do that?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2008)

What Exunod means is simple. 

Don't put yourself out there in the world as someone who's different. If you show up in public wearing ears and a tail, people will not view you as a similar being.

It's harsh, but simple. Don't say anything that makes you too eccentric. No one will want to be your friend if you constantly remind them of your gayness/furryness/gangstaness.
No one wants to around someone who thinks they're special because of their hobbies.

For example. I like collecting skulls. That doesn't mean I go around with skull necklaces and t-shirts to let everyone know. It means if they ask about my hobbies, I can tell them about skulls.
It's a difficult age. Don't make it more difficult by shrugging off society's standards.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Why would i want to lie about who i really am? and create a socially acceptable version of myself? That means i would stop involving myself in interesting conversations. Stop doing the things i love to do. That means stop being a fu*king fur! that is the socially accpetable version of myself. Would you want to do that?



Yes, I'd love to, actually.

Regardless of what I think, if being a furry is a big enough factor of your identity that you feel that you need to introduce yourself as one, you probably need to take another look at your life.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Ok, there seems to be some things I should answer.
> 
> 1: i do not have a AIM or YIM or whatever
> 
> ...


 
Dude, you have no idea how much you sound like me right now.


----------



## nedded (Oct 15, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Send me a PM if you want my YIM ^_^ I'm up to chatting with anyone
> 
> Also in your sig, that says its from Tirrel, but it looks like Cerberus did it (see: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/724064/ )
> 
> ...


Tirrel is Cerberus' fursona. Just FYI.

As to advice to the original poster...I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 15, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Yes, allthough the actuall number is closer to 75%.




*WRONG!!!!*

Approximately 89% of furries are social rejects.

Where did I get this statistic? you say?

I'm not telling....but I'll just say that its "classified".


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 15, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> *WRONG!!!!*
> 
> Approximately 89% of furries are social rejects.
> 
> ...



Hey, I was giving them some leeway.

But yeah, 89% does sound abour right from what i've seen ('Socalizing' with other furries doesn't count).


----------



## Key Key (Oct 15, 2008)

you can pm me anytime... always looking to make new friends


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 15, 2008)

I use Skype. Feel free to add "Digitalpotato".


----------



## Uro (Oct 15, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Why would i want to lie about who i really am? and create a socially acceptable version of myself?



So you will be more socially acceptable.



Cooon said:


> That means i would stop involving myself in interesting conversations. Stop doing the things i love to do. That means stop being a fu*king fur! that is the socially accpetable version of myself. Would you want to do that?



I don't see how a 13 year old can be involved in deep conversations beyond what level their pokemon is, plus the average child around your age has the attention span of a glass of water and would rather be doing other things than conversing. And no, you don't need to stop being a fur you just don't need to announce it to the world. 

As someone said earlier, if you feel that it plays such a large roll in your life you feel the need to tell everyone, you may want to take a step back and re-evaluate things.


----------



## lawsuite (Oct 15, 2008)

Exunod said:


> Furries sure are pretentious.
> 
> 
> Look, stop using euphemisms. You're not unique. You're weird. If you think that the good outweighs the bad, rock on. Keep being weird. But if it's making you more unhappy than it makes you happy? Stop it. Don't cling to "being yourself".
> ...



Sweet jesus you're awesome. <3 
You just put into words what I've been trying to tell a friend of mine for a while. I'm going to have to paraphrase that next time he complains that nobody likes him.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 15, 2008)

Uro said:


> So you will be more socially acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe i'm just not the average child. Only one of my friends goes beyond what happened in school today. We often go into the absurdity of religion (no offense ((even though it probably offends you anyway)) to those who are religios) and strangeness of American culture (a small example; why girls my age wish their boyfriend was some hot movie star thats probably in his early twenties or the strangeness of popularity) 

By the way, pokemon is really stupid.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

If you think pokemon is stupid then you are just like any other 13 year old.

Aside from that, you don't seem to realize that you HAVE to conform to get a job/date/anything in life.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 15, 2008)

To those of you who say i should change, I stay the way I am because i'm an individual. At my school, everybody is almost exactly the same. They do have their differences, but everytime i talk to someone else, i feel like i'm having the same conversation. Being a more social version of myself would mean being like everyone else. I don't know how it is/was in your school, but thats the way it is here. I wish i could change that, but i can't. People feel like they should be like the people on TV, its terrible. And the only movie anybody ever talks about in my school is the freak show of High School Musical. So our school turns into Middle School Musical or something. So everybody seems to be the same. It really pisses me off. And i tell people i'm furry when i meet them because if they can't accept that, they don't seem like the person i would hang out with.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 15, 2008)

Dude, listen. Imagine you're sitting in front of an employer and you tell him "Guess what I'm furry lol".

He won't hire you. It's not about acceptance of what you are. Hell, if someone told me they were a furry the moment I talked to them, I'd step off. It's about being subtle.
If you're smart, you can be subtle. Try it.


----------



## Uro (Oct 15, 2008)

Cooon said:


> We often go into the absurdity of religion (no offense ((even though it probably offends you anyway)) to those who are religios)



Hardly. I don't need an organization to tell me how to live, nor do I believe there's an all-mighty deity in the sky dictating our lives. 



Cooon said:


> and strangeness of American culture (a small example; why girls my age wish their boyfriend was some hot movie star thats probably in his early twenties or the strangeness of popularity)


Who wouldn't want a hot bf/gf? lol. But then again I'm very shallow and judgemental when it comes to how people look, present, and hold themselves.

If you're fine with how you are and don't want to change, then why are you complaining on the forums?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 15, 2008)

Uro said:


> Is it because you wear diapers?



well...?


just kidding. >.<

Honestly, I would be depressed too if I lived in fucking utah. Move to a city in the north east. life is better here. 

I dunno what else to say. I hang out with people who sometimes i can't stand to be around, too. But there always ends up being benefits of friendships, whatever they may be. You can IM me if you want to talk or whatever, although I can 't visit you as I live in PA.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't listen to a single person here. Not because none of what any of them says is without merit. But because at your age, it's a no-win situation. The only thing these losers with no lives in denial fellow forumgoers are missing, as usual, is the point. The point being at your stage in the game, it's not about winning, it's about merely surviving. The secret is if you just survive, that is winning. You're still in the process of trying to figure yourself out. If you wanna win big, instead of trying to have lots of friends or being noncomformist for its own sake (or being the polar opposite for someone elses sake), just set a goal for yourself: not to still be stuck in this phase well into your 20's like a frightening amount of people in this generation.


----------



## Uro (Oct 15, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The only thing these losers with no lives in denial



I'm not a loser..... *cry*


----------



## Cooon (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Dude, listen. Imagine you're sitting in front of an employer and you tell him "Guess what I'm furry lol".
> 
> He won't hire you. It's not about acceptance of what you are. Hell, if someone told me they were a furry the moment I talked to them, I'd step off. It's about being subtle.
> If you're smart, you can be subtle. Try it.



Dude, do you really think i would tell my employer i'm a furry? i only tell potential friends.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 16, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Don't listen to a single person here. Not because none of what any of them says is without merit. But because at your age, it's a no-win situation. The only thing these losers with no lives in denial fellow forumgoers are missing, as usual, is the point. The point being at your stage in the game, it's not about winning, it's about merely surviving. The secret is if you just survive, that is winning. You're still in the process of trying to figure yourself out. If you wanna win big, instead of trying to have lots of friends or being noncomformist for its own sake (or being the polar opposite for someone elses sake), just set a goal for yourself: not to still be stuck in this phase well into your 20's like a frightening amount of people in this generation.


Thank you. You are one of the very few ppl who gave me actual advice on this subject. I won't name who *COUGH-uro-COUGH* but i feel like some ppl just posted on this to try to annoy me.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Dude, do you really think i would tell my employer i'm a furry? i only tell potential friends.


Do you not think your employer is a potential friend?

Please for the love of whatever god/s you worship sit down and think. Down shove your furriness down people's throats (as in, "I'm a furry and if you don't like it then fuck you") and don't do anything that makes you a potential target for someone to tease.

You're coming across as someone who thinks they're special when it reality they just disillusioned. If you're smart, then stop and think.

Your reputation follows you a lot closer than your grades ever will.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

And damn it I'm giving you some fucking advice. _Someone's_ just not taking it into consideration.

I'm not saying "Damn you're stupid". I'm saying "think about your future". There's a difference. But hell, if you want to stay an arrogant fuck, that's your problem.


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Talvi said:


> You should be proud of being different in a society which is rather sickening. You have more friends than I do, but I've always been a little unsocial and independent and I'm just fine, though I wish I had someone to play Sonic games with:grin:



if i lived in the uk id play sonic with you


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Do you not think your employer is a potential friend?



_No_ employer is your potential friend, if you have a brain.


----------



## iBurro (Oct 16, 2008)

-coughs and surreptitiously raises hoof- I'm from Utah.  It is a wasteland for furs, but then, it's a wasteland for almost everything. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> _No_ employer is your potential friend, if you have a brain.


...My boss is my friend though....


----------



## Uro (Oct 16, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I won't name who *COUGH-uro-COUGH* but i feel like some ppl just posted on this to try to annoy me.



You had it coming when you asked for advice on the internet.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> And damn it I'm giving you some fucking advice. _Someone's_ just not taking it into consideration.
> 
> I'm not saying "Damn you're stupid". I'm saying "think about your future". There's a difference. But hell, if you want to stay an arrogant fuck, that's your problem.



I get what your saying, but some of your advice is things i would never do.

Two of my friends i told i was furry when i met them, and they didn't think i was a freak. Those are the kind of people i hang out with.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 16, 2008)

iBurro said:


> -coughs and surreptitiously raises hoof- I'm from Utah.  It is a wasteland for furs, but then, it's a wasteland for almost everything. xD



I could not agree more. Even worse, Everybody outside my present family is mormon. My grampa is the worst. It's like his life goal to convert me. But if i asked him what instruments i play, he probably wouldn't be able to tell me. All he knows is two things;

1:i should convert to mormonism.

2:i should get a haircut.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Oct 16, 2008)

13s close to 14 happy to talk on msn or skype (if you've got them) otherwise PM or what ever... got nothing better to do


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

Uro said:


> So you will be more socially acceptable.
> 
> I don't see how a 13 year old can be involved in deep conversations beyond what level their pokemon is, plus the average child around your age has the attention span of a glass of water and would rather be doing other things than conversing. And no, you don't need to stop being a fur you just don't need to announce it to the world.
> 
> As someone said earlier, if you feel that it plays such a large roll in your life you feel the need to tell everyone, you may want to take a step back and re-evaluate things.


 

Don't bait him. And don't underestimate the kid, Uro. Some of the damn smartest people I know are younger than 15. Hell, I was giving teachers marriage advice in 7th grade. That was fun.



Cooon said:


> Ok, there seems to be some things I should answer.
> 
> 1: i do not have a AIM or YIM or whatever
> 
> ...



Anyway, Yeah. Sounds like me. Didn't ever have internet 'til ~4 months ago, thus no need for YIM or any of 'em.
I live in the middle of western Oregon. Happenin' place, right? No. Everything happens in Washington or California. And I'm too lazy to go more than 35 miles from home.
I can't stand the company of most of my family, they're too... They don't even know that furries exist.
Stay different. Take it from me: DO NOT DUMB DOWN FOR YOUR PEERS!!! I'm losin' brain cells here! Celebrities sneeze in public, say it's for a good cause, and get paid 10 million $$. Fuck them.
As for the furry-ness. If you wanna tell people, that's fine. Easiest way that I've found is just to not use any titles. Just let them think that you're a hardcore Disney freak or something. Whatever. People don't care unless they feel like you're trying to drag them in with you.

Okay that's all. I'll shut up now.
Feel free to get an account and YIM or MSN or whatever the hell you want and talk. I'm not always online, but I'm ALWAYS bored enough to have a conversation. My email's the same as my YIM, too. Just say who you are.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I could not agree more. Even worse, Everybody outside my present family is mormon. My grampa is the worst. It's like his life goal to convert me. But if i asked him what instruments i play, he probably wouldn't be able to tell me. All he knows is two things;
> 
> 1:i should convert to mormonism.
> 
> 2:i should get a haircut.



Holy @#$%!!! That's my family! Right there! Different religion, but few would know the difference between the two, anyway. 

(Anyone care to guess? From the outside they look alike! Guess right and get a cookie!)


----------



## Chex (Oct 16, 2008)

Szorn said:


> Holy @#$%!!! That's my family! Right there! Different religion, but few would know the difference between the two, anyway.
> 
> (Anyone care to guess? From the outside they look alike! Guess right and get a cookie!)




Jehova witness, har.

Which I still read as 'jenova witness' whenever I see it. Damn you, FF:AC.


Sometimes, I'm glad I'm not in a religious family. 'Cept for my grandpa. He thinks I'm weird because I like dragons, and to him 'dragons have always been representative of Satan.' No joke. That's what he said.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

alchemydragon said:


> Jehova witness, har.
> 
> Which I still read as 'jenova witness' whenever I see it. Damn you, FF:AC.
> 
> Sometimes, I'm glad I'm not in a religious family. 'Cept for my grandpa. He thinks I'm weird because I like dragons, and to him 'dragons have always been representative of Satan.' No joke. That's what he said.



*DING DING DING* You get a cookie!!! *here, have cookie*

And another 'Holy @#$%!!! That's my family! Right there!'
My mom is the same as yer Gramp. Gah! Whatever, wench. Dragons are awesome! 
Weird... Religious and strict family. Not so religious and strict Szorn... What to do... ^_^


----------



## Chex (Oct 16, 2008)

Szorn said:


> *DING DING DING* You get a cookie!!! *here, have cookie*
> 
> And another 'Holy @#$%!!! That's my family! Right there!'
> My mom is the same as yer Gramp. Gah! Whatever, wench. Dragons are awesome!
> Weird... Religious and strict family. Not so religious and strict Szorn... What to do... ^_^





*noms cookie*

I'm really glad my mom doesn't care, and my dad's clueless. XD

I'd say fuck 'em. It's not your problem they have a stick up their collective asses.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

alchemydragon said:


> It's not your problem they have a stick up their collective asses.



That is _by far_ the best I've ever heard it described! XD
*wipes tear from eye* Heh... Aw hell. Here, have another cookie! *offers cookie* You made me laugh. No small feat these days!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I get what your saying, but some of your advice is things i would never do.
> 
> Two of my friends i told i was furry when i met them, and they didn't think i was a freak. Those are the kind of people i hang out with.


I don't know about you, but I prefer non-freaks


----------



## Uro (Oct 16, 2008)

Szorn said:


> Don't bait him. And don't underestimate the kid, Uro. Some of the damn smartest people I know are younger than 15.



How many people do you know that are over 15?



			
				Shenzi said:
			
		

> I don't know about you, but I prefer non-freaks



Ditto, especially in this fandom.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ...My boss is my friend though....



I'm sure your boss is glad you think so.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

Uro said:


> How many people do you know that are over 15?



Just as many as you, I'd wager. Probably a lot more.
Maybe I'm just a lot more willing to give people the benefit of the doubt because so few were willing to do so for me. *shrugs* I can't control anyone.
All I can do is govern myself and try not to make enemies. Don't have the energy or the time for feuds. ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm sure your boss is glad you think so.


I'm not sure I understand your point, maang.

And dude I'm totally chill now. I like, found my inner self and shit.


----------



## Uro (Oct 16, 2008)

Szorn said:


> Just as many as you, I'd wager. Probably a lot more.
> Maybe I'm just a lot more willing to give people the benefit of the doubt because so few were willing to do so for me. *shrugs* I can't control anyone.
> All I can do is govern myself and try not to make enemies. Don't have the energy or the time for feuds. ^_^



*pats you on the head*
I just avoid the people who make an effort to be loners. And/or don't see the need to change.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 16, 2008)

Uro said:


> *pats you on the head*
> I just avoid the people who make an effort to be loners. And/or don't see the need to change.



Aahhh... _That's_ where you're coming from. *chuckle* _That_ I can have some respect for. Just know that everyone's circumstances are different. I'm not trying to be a loner, quite the opposite. I'm a loner who's trying not to be. Needing to change is relative too. That's what makes people people.
I'm sure that Cooon isn't trying to isolate himself. Maybe he's just looking for someone that he can talk freely to (Feel free to correct me, Cooon). Obviously there's some want to talk to others who share opinions, else sites like this wouldn't exist.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm not sure I understand your point, maang.



No, I didn't think you would but that's me, always holding out hope and actually bothering with people.



Shenzi said:


> And dude I'm totally chill now. I like, found my inner self and shit.



translation: /b/, soon to be b&

I'm not dissing you, it's just I know patterns when I see them by now.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I think I am better than you peasant


Fix'd for clarity.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

I know when someone is dissing me. And you happen to be doing just that, Mr. Ninja Edit for safety.

Don't worry though, I'm attempting to become something of a "nice" person. :V


----------



## lawsuite (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, Mister Wolf-Bone, what crawled up your ass? Is it as large as I think it is? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 16, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I know when someone is dissing me. And you happen to be doing just that, Mr. Ninja Edit for safety.
> 
> Don't worry though, I'm attempting to become something of a "nice" person. :V



Um, I edit mainly for typos, to reword something for clarity, or to add a point or two I forgot to mention. Ask around a bit how little I care about who I offend and how much. If I thought you were a peasant, I'd have called you just that. I don't. I just think you're on the same level as /B/. That's not a higher level or lower level, just a sort of way the fuck _over there_ level right across from the rest of us. And that's based on patterns I see. You might not be there yet, but probably will be.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't frequent /b/. I'm not affiliated with the chans anymore. I stopped that around the time I turned fifteen. I don't see the connection. I mean, I barely use memes, I type fine when I'm being serious...

Is there something of a /b/tard in my style of writing or something? Be honest, please. (I edited your post because I was attempting humor. Admittedly it wasn't that funny.)

I don't plan on making any enemies here (at least now I don't since I don't want another infraction) so if you could give me examples of how to improve myself, I'd appreciate it.
No hard feelings, eh?


----------



## Cooon (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG! Lotsa posting since i've been gone! 

Ya, i get the 'all kids your age don't do that!' or something in that area, a lot. Whats funny is, most of the grownups who tell me that don't go into deep conversations themselves. My grampa doesn't go farther then the book of mormon and whether byu won their last game or not. The only people who get farther then that is my dad and my only other furry friend, but he lives in washington.

And yes Szorn, thats exactly what i'm looking for. i need someone besides my dad who doesn't live two states away.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 17, 2008)

DUDE I'M YOUR FUCKING AGE AND I LIVE IN YOUR FUCKING CITY.
E-MAIL = WOLFLOVER660 AT YAHOO DOT COM

Also: I have very little friends myself. I was exiled when I stopped going to the church. I now find that my friends all seem to be bent on destruction and killing. Most have a mental disorder of some kind. >.>
Oh, and looking carefully at past posts, you seem to have NO FUCKING IDEA of how mental a Junior High School is here. It's like Twilight Series galore and High School Musical heaven. I swear to God that everyone will not stop talking about church or God, too. IT'S SO FUCKING LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Szorn (Oct 17, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Ya, i get the 'all kids your age don't do that!' or something in that area, a lot. Whats funny is, most of the grownups who tell me that don't go into deep conversations themselves. My grampa doesn't go farther then the book of mormon and whether byu won their last game or not. The only people who get farther then that is my dad and my only other furry friend, but he lives in washington.
> 
> And yes Szorn, thats exactly what i'm looking for. i need someone besides my dad who doesn't live two states away.



That's what I thought, unfortunately; same for me. Strange how shallow the critical adults can be. I'm not a kid anymore (no offense to you, just fact), but I'm kinda putting off being a good, responsible adult.

I's been looking for someone to *just fecking talk to*, but I live in Cottage Grove, Oregon. Yet _another_ bedroom community for Eugene... bleah.

Stain McGorver. There. Just proof that there's got to be someone else in every armpit of the world.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 17, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I don't frequent /b/. I'm not affiliated with the chans anymore. I stopped that around the time I turned fifteen. I don't see the connection. I mean, I barely use memes, I type fine when I'm being serious...
> 
> Is there something of a /b/tard in my style of writing or something? Be honest, please. (I edited your post because I was attempting humor. Admittedly it wasn't that funny.)
> 
> ...



It was mostly the avatar and responding to comments with completely inane statements that (as far as I can tell) have nothing to do with the initial comment. I say "/b/" in reference to that stereotypical "sense" of "humor", albeit a stereotype that's heavily based on the (shitty) truth of who's who on these forums. And yeah, they usually end up banned. I actually plan on getting myself banned, I just haven't decided when or how - I just wanna do it in a more unique and epic fashion than they typically do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting thread, shame i can only get on once a week i keep missing all the fun! Ive read most of the posts and it looks like everyone gave about the best advice that could be given! give yaselves a pat on the back everyone!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 18, 2008)

I feel like I came in late, but I suppose my advice might be useful.

You're pretty much complaining about being socially awkward, and people are trying to help you by pretty much saying "Stop being socially awkward." However, I think you're totally taking it the wrong way. Yes, you need to learn some tact and figure out how to communicate. You need to change something. That doesn't mean you have to be a sheep or whatever the hell you think socially acceptable means  See, you're assuming that to be accepted, you need to become dumb and change all your interests until you're exactly like everyone else. However, that's an extremely closed-minded and non-observant view of the world.

You don't have to lose your individuality. Being an individual is NOT making you unacceptable. It's how you present yourself. You just have to be more graceful when expressing yourself. First off, keep your business to yourself. Strangers don't care AT ALL about your hobbies. Make friends with someone first by proving that you've got a little.. I dunno, charisma? Be able to acknowledge their interests instead of just blurting out yours. And later if they decide they like you, you can start announcing your furriness or whatever. It would definitely make it easier to accept you if they decided you were cool BEFORE they could judge you by your furriness. 

To me, it sounds like you're like... doing the opposite of expressing your individuality. You're ruining any chance for people to get to know you for YOU by making them judge you as every other furfag they've read about on the internet. Mind bending, ain't it?

Also, quit it with this "I'm a deep thinker" thing. You're acting like you're better then everyone else, and it's probably excruciatingly annoying to everyone around you. Being a deep thinker is NOT unique. There are plenty of intellectual people out there who can really get deep! But just because you're more interested in religion then celebrities does NOT mean you're a deep person. You're associating the quality of being deep with the topic of the discussion itself. Hell, would you think talking about dogs could be a deep conversation? Well, I, for one, being a total dog nerd, can dive to the bottom of the ocean in a dog conversation =3


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 18, 2008)

go to meetup.com
you can search for people in your area that have the same interests and then set a time to meet up and chat.
=)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 18, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It was mostly the avatar and responding to comments with completely inane statements that (as far as I can tell) have nothing to do with the initial comment. I say "/b/" in reference to that stereotypical "sense" of "humor", albeit a stereotype that's heavily based on the (shitty) truth of who's who on these forums. And yeah, they usually end up banned. I actually plan on getting myself banned, I just haven't decided when or how - I just wanna do it in a more unique and epic fashion than they typically do.


I'd like to give a nice excuse, but truth is I'm just lazy. I usually don't think things through anyway.

When you go out you better make it epic or else I'll never listen to your advice ever. >:/


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'd like to give a nice excuse, but truth is I'm just lazy. I usually don't think things through anyway.
> 
> When you go out you better make it epic or else I'll never listen to your advice ever. >:/



Hey that's that awesome thing you drew, I quite like it :] .


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2008)

After reading through you thread I can say this. I grew up very similar to you. I was different than my peers in that I didn't care about celebrities or trends, and I wanted when talking to people to talk about deeper issues that really matter, not...."
Oh my god! Did you like, see what [insert celebrity name here], or did you watch [insert over-dramatic show here]? He (she) like...blah...blah...blah."

When you are a teen and you care more about deeper or more intellectually stimulating things, you are going to have a problem fitting in. There is not getting around that.

If you are like me though, and you go to College later on after you get out of High school....you find that suddenly you have friends because there is a higher chance of finding people like you who think about more serious things.

What you can do for now, is tone down on your furrie side when meeting new people, and sort of make it a private thing. I'm not saying, don't be a furrie or be into furrie things. Just make it a more private part of yourself reserved for when you meet people who are really open minded in that they research before they judge.

That is the best advice I can give you, other than don't change to fit into your peer group. Eventually you will find people who appreciate you for who you are, and what you don't care about.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey that's that awesome thing you drew, I quite like it :] .


Mottled Kitten made it. <3
In fact I should include a link in my sig and whatnot....but drat I absolutely love it.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 18, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I feel like I came in late, but I suppose my advice might be useful.
> 
> You're pretty much complaining about being socially awkward, and people are trying to help you by pretty much saying "Stop being socially awkward." However, I think you're totally taking it the wrong way. Yes, you need to learn some tact and figure out how to communicate. You need to change something. That doesn't mean you have to be a sheep or whatever the hell you think socially acceptable means  See, you're assuming that to be accepted, you need to become dumb and change all your interests until you're exactly like everyone else. However, that's an extremely closed-minded and non-observant view of the world.
> 
> ...



I like your thoughts on the subject. I must say, you have almost quoted the way I speak IRL. nicely done. and I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 18, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> I like your thoughts on the subject. I must say, you have almost quoted the way I speak IRL. nicely done. and I agree wholeheartedly.



I'm glad you approve =3

But, I'm kinda confused about how you said I quoted the way you speak IRL. Do you mean like.. we share similar views? Or that the way in which I arrange my words follow a similar pattern to yours?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 18, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> Are 60% of Furries social rejects or something?


 
... uhm, no.

Just came back from a 'meet' with Fur's, and we didn't even discuss anything 'furry'. We just watched some DVD's, ate some seafood, played some vidya games, and left home for the evening.

Course, watch my experiences be different from everyone else.

My Situation: lolmoviesfuntiemhahahahaXDconversationsandshitbesidesfurry

"Their", Situation:
......so uhm ... *six hours later* ...yougaiswannaplay ... *two hours* ... somethin?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 19, 2008)

ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH!


----------



## Cooon (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I feel like I came in late, but I suppose my advice might be useful.
> 
> You're pretty much complaining about being socially awkward, and people are trying to help you by pretty much saying "Stop being socially awkward." However, I think you're totally taking it the wrong way. Yes, you need to learn some tact and figure out how to communicate. You need to change something. That doesn't mean you have to be a sheep or whatever the hell you think socially acceptable means  See, you're assuming that to be accepted, you need to become dumb and change all your interests until you're exactly like everyone else. However, that's an extremely closed-minded and non-observant view of the world.
> 
> ...



I don't wanna make it sound like I'm better then everyone else. I'm trying to say I'm different.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I don't wanna make it sound like I'm better then everyone else. I'm trying to say I'm different.



Different interests =/= totally unique. You're not the only one who's a deep thinker, even at that age. You just have yet to find someone that you click with enough to get a good conversation going, obviously.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Different interests =/= totally unique. You're not the only one who's a deep thinker, even at that age. You just have yet to find someone that you click with enough to get a good conversation going, obviously.


I guess totally unique was a phrase to use because i do know one person who likes the things i do, but lives far away. Everyone I know can only think about sex. I mean, we are at that age, but they take it a little far. I was talking to a friend of mine and he somehow related girls into the subject and started talking about what famous singers he wanted to sleep with. Sex shouldn't be the only thing my friends talk about.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

I talk about sex. :v
*is attacked*

Seriously though, I went back and re-read a bit. It's a good thing you actually have the internet. When I was younger and smarter than my peers, all I had was adults to talk to. 

I eventually found my best friend (RIP, Gabby) and we were very close; the right amount of eccentric and smart. We could've discussed painting the White House purple one minute, then be discussing religion the next.
In other words, we could easily make a transition. If you're willing to cut loose and have fun every now and then, you'll find that people are drawn to you.

Never be too serious. ^.^


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I guess totally unique was a phrase to use because i do know one person who likes the things i do, but lives far away. Everyone I know can only think about sex. I mean, we are at that age, but they take it a little far. I was talking to a friend of mine and he somehow related girls into the subject and started talking about what famous singers he wanted to sleep with. Sex shouldn't be the only thing my friends talk about.



You can have a deep conversation about sex. That's seriously a huge part of life. However, if talking about sex makes you uncomfortable, I suggest hanging out with some devout christians. Maybe you can start some religious debates or something.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You can have a deep conversation about sex. That's seriously a huge part of life. However, if talking about sex makes you uncomfortable, I suggest hanging out with some devout christians. Maybe you can start some religious debates or something.



I know what you mean, me and my friend in washington have had good conversations about sex. But the way my friends talk about it can be annoying. And i'm sure not all you talk about is sex. there is a point were it gets annoying. The last thing I would do is start hanging out with devout christians. 
the two Reasons why:

1: i don't agree with them in almost every subject, such as Political views, or maybe how they think sex education should teach us to not have sex entirely until we are married. Soon the christians shall try to pass a law that requires everyone not married to wear chasdaty belts (i don't know how to spell that, don't bug me).  

2: when i was younger all of my christian and mormon friends took me to their house and their parents and sometimes my friends themselves would try to convert me. Couldn't stand it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 20, 2008)

Wait, they are? _Chastity Belts?!_
Okay. Well, we have one fucked up country.
And, if they make me wear one of those, I swear I'm going to go on a vehicular rampage.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I know what you mean, me and my friend in washington have had good conversations about sex. But the way my friends talk about it can be annoying. And i'm sure not all you talk about is sex. there is a point were it gets annoying. The last thing I would do is start hanging out with devout christians.
> the two Reasons why:
> 
> 1: i don't agree with them in almost every subject, such as Political views, or maybe how they think sex education should teach us to not have sex entirely until we are married. Soon the christians shall try to pass a law that requires everyone not married to wear chasdaty belts (i don't know how to spell that, don't bug me).
> ...



Well, I was being sarcastic...

You should try asking your friends to change the subject. Maybe come up with a cool topic they'd be interested in. I'm sure they occasionally get tired of talking about sex for maybe ten minutes, right?


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Cooon said:


> I know what you mean, me and my friend in washington have had good conversations about sex. But the way my friends talk about it can be annoying. And i'm sure not all you talk about is sex. there is a point were it gets annoying. The last thing I would do is start hanging out with devout christians.
> the two Reasons why:
> 
> 1: i don't agree with them in almost every subject, such as Political views, or maybe how they think sex education should teach us to not have sex entirely until we are married. Soon the christians shall try to pass a law that requires everyone not married to wear chasdaty belts (i don't know how to spell that, don't bug me).
> ...



not all devout christians are like that. maybe you're just finding the wrong christians.

i'm definitely not like that, and i like to think of myself as a devout christians. i really don't like trying to force my opinions on those around me, and i definitely think it's stupid to only teach abstinence instead of other sex education. until i graduated, i was a member of an american baptist youth group, and everybody in that group had similar viewpoints. i don't know how typical that is of american baptist youth groups, but that's just an example. or lots of the catholic youths i know are fairly liberal.

and does your school have any gifted and talented programs? when i was in middle school, most of my friends i met either in my GT classes or in my band class.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 21, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Wait, they are? _Chastity Belts?!_
> Okay. Well, we have one fucked up country.
> And, if they make me wear one of those, I swear I'm going to go on a vehicular rampage.



apparently sarcasm isn't your first language


----------



## Cooon (Oct 21, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> not all devout christians are like that. maybe you're just finding the wrong christians.
> 
> i'm definitely not like that, and i like to think of myself as a devout christians. i really don't like trying to force my opinions on those around me, and i definitely think it's stupid to only teach abstinence instead of other sex education. until i graduated, i was a member of an american baptist youth group, and everybody in that group had similar viewpoints. i don't know how typical that is of american baptist youth groups, but that's just an example. or lots of the catholic youths i know are fairly liberal.
> 
> and does your school have any gifted and talented programs? when i was in middle school, most of my friends i met either in my GT classes or in my band class.


Actually, when i say devout christians, i was thinking of mormons. Mormons have a tendency to want to convert every one possible. They even have a lot of kids so there can be a even more of them. My dad used to be mormon, so he knows about it. 

Actually, music is my life. I am in band class. I'm in a private school (i'm not super rich my dad just works there so like, 90% off!) so no marching band or concert bands. It's a jazz band. My dad actually teaches it. We play jazz, rock, jazz rock, bossa, samba, latin, even a little classical (but i hate those ones). I play the drums and vibes, or properly named, vibraphone. Don't know what that is? Google images is just a few clicks away.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Well, I was being sarcastic...
> 
> You should try asking your friends to change the subject. Maybe come up with a cool topic they'd be interested in. I'm sure they occasionally get tired of talking about sex for maybe ten minutes, right?


Lol sorry! i didn't know you were

Yes, i have tried it. Doesn't work will. There mind gets stuck on something. Like this joke that my friend heard:

Welcome to my bar! We have Liquor (sounds like lick her) in the front and poker (sounds like poke her) in the back!

It is kinda funny, i know. I laughed a little. But that was the source of conversation the rest of the day. Its very annoying.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 21, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Lol sorry! i didn't know you were
> 
> Yes, i have tried it. Doesn't work will. There mind gets stuck on something. Like this joke that my friend heard:
> 
> ...



Just lighten up, will ye? Maybe they won't hyperfocus on ONE joke if you come up with some of your own to spice it up =3

Actively try to make the conversations more interesting instead of just becoming anti-social and complaining about it later =/


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Actually, when i say devout christians, i was thinking of mormons. Mormons have a tendency to want to convert every one possible. They even have a lot of kids so there can be a even more of them. My dad used to be mormon, so he knows about it.
> 
> Actually, music is my life. I am in band class. I'm in a private school (i'm not super rich my dad just works there so like, 90% off!) so no marching band or concert bands. It's a jazz band. My dad actually teaches it. We play jazz, rock, jazz rock, bossa, samba, latin, even a little classical (but i hate those ones). I play the drums and vibes, or properly named, vibraphone. Don't know what that is? Google images is just a few clicks away.



oh, i understand what your saying about mormons. they scour my college campus and make sure they talk to every single person at least once. maybe you should look into friends that belong to other religions, then?

seriously, in middle school i met my best friends in band class. you should probably look into befriending people there.

also, i do know what the vibes are. when i was in band, i played percussion, too, and i was usually the guy our band director put on mallet percussion. when our marching band did a collection of songs by Kansas, i played the vibraphone on "Miracles Out of Nowhere." vibes are definitely cool, but my personal favourite was the marimba.


----------



## Cooon (Oct 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Just lighten up, will ye? Maybe they won't hyperfocus on ONE joke if you come up with some of your own to spice it up =3
> 
> Actively try to make the conversations more interesting instead of just becoming anti-social and complaining about it later =/



Ya, i know, i try, but three years of this gets on your nerves, but thats cool they are still kinda fun to hang out with. I wouldn't if they wern't


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

i was in the same boat just a couple years back... you learn to make friends with yourself and with ppl (and fur's) online... sad, but true


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Feel free to chat when you want too... (PM me for my address, lest trolls get a hold of it.)


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 15, 2008)

if you live in utah anywhere near salt lake?
i kind of want to fly or drive over to go boarding at snowbird or park city


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> if you live in utah anywhere near salt lake?
> i kind of want to fly or drive over to go boarding at snowbird or park city


Nope, I don't live anywhere near there. Too cold, I live in St. George


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 15, 2008)

awww. too bad. =< how does a wolf/husky not like the cold.
blasphemy!

but seriously i shouldn't care cuz i live in sunny california where we have either hot or warm


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 25, 2015)

I know this is a furry forum but what kind of forum name is "Cooon"?!


----------



## Ice-Paws (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey, you sound just like me! I'm a little anti-social -not kidding- but sometimes it does sound good to have a friend. I've found that constantly butting into interesting conversations, playfully, helps people know that you're willing to make friends. I also, from my understanding, believe that you should, when meeting new people, hold all opinions to yourself and only talk about things that the other person finds interesting. If the topic makes you unhappy, or you aren't comfortable speaking about it, you should probably try to find another friend, or change the subject. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

The thirteen year old that started this post is now around 23. I'd be interested to see his new take on this old thread. XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

this is a serious gravedig here


----------

